

Have you ever heard of Yippy (formerly Clusty)? - auston
http://search.yippy.com/

======
nickpinkston
Haha - Yea, the search engine formerly known as Clusty is from Pittsburgh's
own Vivisimo. They recently sold it off to some Republican group because it
was really just a demo of their corporate search engine that makes the real
money. I believe it's a family friendly search a la conservatism.

